
Tests Are Your Best Friends: Do Not Neglect Them - ariassp
http://victorarias.com.br/2013/05/30/tests-are-your-best-friend.html
======
goo
The problem is tests become legacy code themselves.

~~~
ariassp
Thats exactly why tests also need attention. They need to be refactored as
every other code. The good part is that nicely written tests are by definition
short and therefore easy to read and maintain.

